# بليز ساعدوني في الطلاء الكهربائي



## اببا حسام (7 يوليو 2009)

عندي قطعة من الحديد اود طلائها بالنيكل اللامع أوالنيكل الأسود أو ما الى ذلك ولكن المعلومات المتوفرة على الشبكة العنكبوتية شحيحة للغاية ارجو مساعدتي باي شي يحقق لي الفائدة
محبكم


----------



## حمام عبد العال (7 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الذين يعملون في هذا المجال المساعدة وبخاصة الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## الموصل الصامدة (3 نوفمبر 2009)

حوض النيكل اللامع 
 _تركيب الحوض _
*1- **سلفات النيكل -----250**—**300**—**غ /ل *
*2- **كلوريد النيكل -----40---60-غ/ل *
*3- **أسيد بوريك ------30---40 **–**غ/ل *
*4- **لمعة -----------1----2-غ/ل *
*5- **مرطب ---------1----2-غ/ل *
*6- **مطري ---------2---2.5-غ/ل *
*7- **مصحح --------1----2-غ/ل *
*8- * *Ts** --------عند الحاجة **]** التجاويف **[*
*9- **الحموضة-------3.5**—**5- **PH*
*10- **الحرارة ------50**—**60-**c*
*11- **شدة التيار -----3---5-أمبير /دسم2*
*12- **فورمول -----0.5**—**1 مل/ل أول مرة *
*13- *الكثافة ----- بوميه

*شرح المواد *

سلفات النيكل هي المادة التي تزود الحوض بمعدن النيكل المنحل وتحسن من مرور التيار وزيادتها تؤدي الى مايعرف باستقطاب الحوض 
كلوريد النيكل : يزود أيضا الحوض بمعدن النيكل المنحل وبزيد من انحلال البلاك ويحسن من الاختراق بالتجاويف 
زيادته تؤدي الى ضعف الاختراق وأهتراءالبلاكات وتظهر على شكل بودرة في أكياس البلاكات وإذا نزلت البودرة في الحوض تترسب في قاع الحوض وعند تحريك الحوض تترسب هذه البودرة على القطع بشكل خشونة 
أما نقصه يؤدي الى ضعف الاختراق في التجاويف وتصبح عملية التلبيس بطيئه 
ويكشف عن ذلك بالتحاليل المخبرية 
أسيد بوريك :وظيفته المحافظة على درجة الحموضة من الارتفاع أو الهبوط بشكل كبير ونعدل الحموضة بحمض الكبريت 
أن زيادته تؤدي الى ترسب هذا الملح ومع التحريك الشديد يلبس على القطع ويصبح خشونه من الاسفل 
*أما نقصه فيكش بسهولة عندما نعاير الحموضة بحمض الكبريت وبعد عمل قليل نلاحظ نقص الحموضة وتتكرر العملية في اليوم الواحد أكثر من مرة وتضعف نتيجة ذلك اللمعة *

المطري : عبارة عن مركب السكرين وهو يستخدم لازالة التكسير والتقشير 
المصحح : يستخدم لازالة التمويج والتسحيل 
المرطب: يستخدم لازالة الخوشونة أي تنعيم القطعة و التخلص من الفقاعات الهدروجينية 
TS : يستخدم من أجل أيصال الطلي الى السطوح الغير مستوية (التجاويف )
وعند مكان التعليق وعند الثقوب 
الفورمول : ( فور الدهيد ) يضاف عند أول خلط أو عند الصيانة ويسرع التلبيس ويقوي الاختراق في التجاويف 
************************************************************* 
 طريقة حل الحوض 
أن جميع مكونات الحوض تذوب بالماء فلذلك نبدأ بحل كل مادة على حدى طبعاٌ {المكونات الأساسية } سلفات +كلوريد+بوريك 
على أن تكون الماء حار (60_70) ونحل كل مادة بأقل كمية ماء ممكنة ثم نضيفها الى بعضها واحدة تلوى الاخرى 
++ وأذا كان المحلول نظيف وخالي من المواد الدهنية ولونه صافي نتركه قليلا من الوقت ونضيف المواد الاضافية المتبقية 
من لمعة وتوابعها ؛؛؛؛؛؛
*صيانة حوض النيكل اللامع*

 في حال ظهور مواد دهنية بعد أستعمال الحوض لمدة ما 
نضيف {1-2} غ/ل فحم فعال ثم نحرك بالهواء المضغوط 
لمدة {3} ساعات ثم نرقد الحوض لمدة {12} ساعة ثم نقوم بعملية الفلترة هذا في حال وجود مواد دهنية فقط أما أذا 
كان هناك شوائب معدنية {حديد- زنك ---} بالاضافة الى 
الدهون فنضيف محلول {3%} ماء أوكسجيني {1-2} غ/ل 
أما من أجل التخلص من النحاس نرفع الحموضة الى
{2.5---3} بواسطة حمض الكبريت بكمية {1-2} غ/ل 
وبعد القليل من التحريك نضع صاج ذو مساحة كبيرة قدر الأمكان لذا يكون مطعج ليستطيع النزول بالحوض وذلك مع حرارة {50} والفولت {0.8-1} والامبير {0.1-0.2} لمدة ظهور اللون الكاشف والصافي لماء الحوض وبعدها نعاير الحموضة بأضافة مادة قلوية ومن ثمنضيف عندما نريد العمل على الحوضنضيف المواد المحسنة ونقوم بعملية الفلترة وبشكل جيد ولأكثر من مرة وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا على حوض جديد ونظيف =+++++= تم 

منقول للامانة
سلامي


----------



## فكرى سعدالدين (4 مارس 2010)

اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدةولو اننى اريد معرفة بعض المعلومات عن البودر التى تستخدم باسلوب الألكتروستاتيك


----------

